# Maglite Laser mod?



## wesinator (Feb 6, 2009)

OK so there is this video on youtube of someone amaking a pretty awesome laser with a minimag and the diode from a dvd player. It can burn through paper and light a match. Does anyone know of a kit you can buy and just drop into a minimag, or what the best diode from some other kind of device like a blue ray or dvd player would make the best laser?
heres the vid...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgJ0EpxjZBU


----------



## proud2deviate (Feb 9, 2009)

Ah, the infamous KipKay laser hack. Bad news is, it won't work. Laser diodes need drivers for proper function, just like LEDs. That toy probably lasted two minutes.

Good news is, there are a ton of places to buy laser components. Check out http://www.laserpointerforums.com especially the buy/sell/trade section. I just picked up a new blu-ray diode installed in a module housing for $18 shipped (it's on the way ) People are using these to build some very impressive hand-held burning lasers. After that, you need a driver (~$20) heatsink, and a host to house it all. (I plan to scratch build my heatsink and host, for minimal wallet impact.)


----------



## mattmagic100 (Feb 16, 2009)

why wouldnt it work?:thinking:


----------



## csshih (Feb 16, 2009)

oh, it'll work.. for a few minutes.


----------



## mattmagic100 (Feb 17, 2009)

THAT SUCKS! im makin one right now to. How do we get a bigger and better power supply.

O sry i forgot to introduce myself im new. Hi, my name is matt im 14 and i am very interested in this building things and now im building my first laser (takin it slow) and im goin to move up to somethin stronger. I am also building a jet engine with my dad and neighbor this summer. So ya, HI!


----------

